# [SOLVED] "shift" and "2" keys keyboard error



## dermot (Aug 22, 2007)

Hi , 
My keyboard was working just fine but i have changed cases and rebuilt the computer ,now on SATA drives as well .

The problem is with the shift and 2 keys , both working fine except when i try to send email i get " instead of @ and vica versa . Not such a big deal , more of a nuisance . This also makes playing games effectively impossible as neither the 2 0r shift will work nor will any key i reasign to use instead.

I am using a usb 2.0 mini keyboard.
Have enabled usb, keyboard,mouse support in bios.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: "shift" and "2" keys keyboard error*

When you rebuilt the computer and reinstalled Windows, did you check the regional options for location, keyboard, currencies, etc?

Control Panel > Regional & Language Options > Languages tab > Details button. Change to your country or use the Add button if it's not listed.

*http://support.microsoft.com/kb/306560*


----------



## dermot (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: "shift" and "2" keys keyboard error*

Yes , everthing is as it should be ..... @ - aha ! , there it is now , nice one Koala.
I did'nt have the keyboard specifically set to my own country.
Thanks mate.


----------

